# Suse Linux 10.0 Kernel Panic



## liquidbeats (16. April 2006)

Guten Abend,

weis einer was man bei ner Kernel Panic machen kann?
FailSafe, oder die Autmoatische Reperatur haben nicht geholfen.
weder weis ich wieso der Fehler auftritt noch kenn ich die Ursache des übels.

Im Netz findet man viele anfragen zu diesem Thema, aber beantworten wollte oder konnte dieses irgendwie keiner 

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand die Antwort geben 


Grüße


----------



## liquidbeats (17. April 2006)

Ich Installiere einfach mal neu.
So macht Linux Freude, wenn gleiche am anfang das Betriebsystem nicht mehr läuft. 

Aber wenn jemand weis wie man solch eine Kernel Panic wieder Korregieren kann, währe es nett mir dieses kurz zu erklären. Interessieren würde es mich schon.

Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. April 2006)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn jemand weis wie man solch eine Kernel Panic wieder Korregieren kann, währe es nett mir dieses kurz zu erklären. Interessieren würde es mich schon.


Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Eine Kernel Panic kann ebenso wie in der Redmonder Welt ein Bluescreen viele Gründe und Ursachen haben. Solange du keine genaueren Angaben machst, wann und wo dieser Absturz auftritt (Schritte zur Reproduktion), wird man dir also nicht helfen können.

Ein guter Ansatzpunkt sind aber wie immer die diversen Logfiles.


----------



## liquidbeats (17. April 2006)

Hallo Matthias Reitinger,
an die Logfile komme ich nicht rann, zum einen kann windows mit den Partitionen anscheinend nicht umgehen zum anderen weis ich leider nicht wo diese Dateien liegen.

Der Fehler tritt beim Hochfahren auf, kurz nach dem Mounten vom zweiten Laufwerk.
Ob das nun das IDE oder Satan (SATA) Laufwerk ist weis ich nicht.
Linux lass ich von einer 2.5 Notebook Festplatte via USB Booten.
Auch wenn beide zusätzlichen Laufwerke abgeklemmt sind, passiert weiterhin garnichts.

Mehr kann ich leider nicht dazu sagen.

Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (17. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So macht Linux Freude, wenn gleiche am anfang das Betriebsystem nicht mehr läuft.


Waren Deine ersten Gehversuche mit Windows denn problemlos?! 


			
				liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....zum einen kann windows mit den Partitionen anscheinend nicht umgehen zum anderen weis ich leider nicht wo diese Dateien liegen.


Du kannst von einer der zahlreichen Linux Live-CD's (z.b. Knoppix, Ubuntu usw.) booten und so auf die Linux-Partitionen zugreifen.

Für die Logfiles könntest Du z.b. mal nach den Verzeichnissen /var/log, /var/logs und /usr/var/logs suchen.
Genaueres zu den Verzeichnissen und den Logfiles werden Dir aber sicherlich die Linux-Profis sagen können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

Ext2/3 Treiber fuer Windows
ReiserFS Treiber fuer Windows


----------



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Waren Deine ersten Gehversuche mit Windows denn problemlos?!


Ach hör blos auf. 
Meine aller erste Windows Installation dauerte 9 Stunden, und Resultierte aus einer Falschen Bios einstellung :suspekt:
Dannach als alles lief, lief doch irgendwie garnichts (486 DX2 und 98 Fenster) 


Naja jetzt läuft Linux ja, auch  kann ich  meine Platten Mounten usw.
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich windows weiter betreiben soll, zumal ich gestern gelesen habe das eine möglichkeit gibt, Windows nahezu Perfekt von 3.1x bis XP auf Linux Systemen zu Simulieren.

Das will ich Testen, und is das Tatsächlich so, dann kann mir der MS Quatsch zukünftig gestohlen bleiben.


Aber ich habe da mal noch eine andere Frage
nachdem ich nun meine weiteren 2 Festplatten Mounten konnte, habe ich leider nur als Root zugriff darauf.
Als benutzer bekomme ich immer den Fehler "*Ordner /NTFS/MyFiles/ kann nicht geöffnet werden.*"
Ich habe dem benutzer unter Yast selbst Root rechte gegeben, und auch in die Primäre benutzergruppe root geschoben, aber dieses Ordner lässt sich nur mit dem Expliziten benutzer Root öffnen und anzeigen.

wie kann ich das nun machen das auch user als Dateien anschauen, ausführen und verändern kann?


Grüße


----------

